# New here - PCOS diagnosis and cerazette pill



## JordanEdwards (Jul 21, 2018)

Hello everyone! I'm new to this site and was just hoping to get some advice. I've been diagnoses with PCOS and I have follicular cysts that trap my eggs when released. My gyne has prescribed me Cerazette so stop ovulation there fore stopping any more cysts growing, but after 1 month on it I've had to stop its not agreeing with me in anyyyy way! I'm trying to find ways to naturally get rid of my cysts and cause healthy ovulation. I'm not over weight and have a healthy BMI. Have joined the gym and go five times a week, have changed to a low GI diet and I'm taking omega, NAC and inositol. Me and my partner want to start IVF next year (same sex relationship) so naturally being on the pill and stopping my periods for a year is not the route I want to take. Sorry for the essay I just really need some advice and there's only so much I can get from Google. Has anyone had any experience with this? Thank you so much for reading


----------



## sully86 (Jul 23, 2018)

Just saying hi as I am also new on this site. I am going down the IUI route, best of luck with IVF

S


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome to FF  

To be really honest I think the pill for the time between now and when you start treatment is quite a good idea: although if the one you are in isn’t suiting you maybe ask for something else. I’m sure I recall Yasmin was good for PCOS, but it was a long time ago that I was doing that research so I may be misremembering  Switching off your ovaries prior to IVF is quite common, it’s just like doing an extended down-reg which some ladies do as part of their treatment protocols. Some protocols also start with the pill for a month too. 

I found Inofolic quite good with my PCOS, but it’s basically just inositol and folic acid. Also maybe have a look at the book “it starts with an egg” there is advice in there for what to do to increase fertility if you have PCOS.

Good luck whatever you decide xxx


----------



## JordanEdwards (Jul 21, 2018)

Thank you Cloudy  Well were not looking to start the process until next year, and from what I can gather online - the main goal is to try and stop my ovaries from forming follicular cysts. When I asked my gyne the main reason of being on the pill she actually said well it will stop ovulation and there's not a lot of knowledge around PCOS so this is the most common offer. Yeah ive heard that shouting down ovaries prior to IVF is common, but surely if we are not starting for a while then I should at least try to get my cysts releasing eggs? Its all so confusing and theres ssoo much to learn. 

Ahh that's brilliant I will be buying the book for sure! Thank you so much <3

xxxxx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

It’s a tricky one, but often ladies with PCOS don’t ovulate without drugs: and there’s no point giving you drugs to ovulate it you can’t utilise that ovulation (if that makes sense). Shutting the ovaries down means that once you stimulate them you get a better response: although in PCOS sometimes that becomes an over response which isn’t a good thing - it’s a fine balancing act. Maybe you could try a natural route for 6 months (diet, supplements, acupuncture etc) and then review your ovaries and if they are still bad go for the pill option?

I hope the book helps xxx


----------

